# Olive oil to tan?



## xXxBeckyxXx

I was speakin to a friend yesterday who suggested i used olive oil to help get a quicker, deeper tan. I would of course put my sunscreen on under it but is this really bad for the skin as i dont burn easy?


----------



## Andi

never heard of olive oil but a friend of mine uses baby oil to help her tan. she alrady has a darker complexion though so I donÂ´t know if it makes her tan any faster


----------



## semantje

i've heard thats not good for your skin, i use a special oil for in the sun its called huile tiare tradition and its buy yves rocher.. and the smell is a big plus!


----------



## eightthirty

I don't use olive oil and I've never heard of anyone doing that, but I also never heard of anyone using Afrosheen until about a month ago. They literally spray it on their skin.

When I was a young impressionable teen, I used spray Pam (cooking spray).

Overall, I don't think it's good for you!


----------



## Jennifer

i used to use baby oil and sit out in the sun, but i've never heard of olive oil. sorry.

wow, i am so surprised i'm not dead by now.


----------



## Aquilah

You bad, bad girls! You NEVER, EVER, NEVER use any oil to tan! Not something that's not meant for tanning at least (I know Hawaiian Tropic lotion is almost an oil). For shame, for shame *lol* I'm telling the Skin Care Police on you all!






My best bet for a tanning lotion was always Hawaiian Tropic. However, since I'm naturally dark, I was able to use the SPF 4. I've always loved Hawaiian Tropic though. My only other alternative was No-AD, which has awesome tanning power and a lovely smell. Not to mention, it's a BIG bottle for about as much as those standard sized HT bottles


----------



## vanilla_sky

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* You bad, bad girls! You NEVER, EVER, NEVER use any oil to tan! Not something that's not meant for tanning at least (I know Hawaiian Tropic lotion is almost an oil). For shame, for shame *lol* I'm telling the Skin Care Police on you all!


----------



## bluebird26

I live on the clubhouse of the apartment complex and on my way out sometimes I see girls by the pool who literally sizzling under the sun for hours (why would they do that, they are already tan) with a super oily body, lol. I don't know what the heck they use. I guess it's not good to put any kind of oil as Aquilah said.


----------



## ShelbyLynn

Goodness when I was much younger I used to use baby oil and crisco butter to tan with. But never heard of olive oil though.


----------



## LipglossQueen

I've never heard of olive oil but I've definately heard of using baby oil and occasionally coconut oil, I don't think it's good for you but if you have a darker skin and tan easily it would work better.


----------



## Nessicle

I use a Suntan Oil for sensitive skin with an SPF8 in it but only towards the end of my holiday when I started out with SPF25 and built up a base tan then went on to oil. I don't use Olive oil or anything like that just proper designated sun tan oils with SPF's in them.

I have noticed that if I don't use a sensitive version then I get quite bad prickly head as the oil gets trapped under the skin with the heat, not pleasant!


----------



## geebers

I would never ever use ANY oil out in the sun. You are literally cooking yourself!! I do think SOME sun is good for you but I have honestly never understood the whole concept of baking in the sun. I really suggest using a spray on tan - I have heard that these don't get you orange and work as well as tanning out in the sun. If you must - please tan with sunblock on - and NO more than 15-20 minutes at a time. and NO OIL!

And using sunscreen and limiting your sun use will help prevent wrinkles in the future.

End of lecture.


----------



## Gwendela

Save the olive oil for the kitchen.

It's amazing the things people have used to tan with. My own Mother used baby oil and a splash of motor oil back in the sixties.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx

Thanks for replying, i dont think i will use the olive oil now, but aquliah and vanessa i will look into those products. Thanks.


----------



## Little_Lisa

_Any_ kind of oil is basically gonna allow for deeper penetration thus giving a deeper, darker tan. It also keeps the skin hydrated preventing dryness. I've never used olive oil but I have used other oils and they always give me a better tan is a shorter amount of time since they act as intensifiers. LOL at using Afrosheen!


----------



## Nolee

yeaah, u brought back memories.. : p

when i was around 14 i guess, we used to know this nice moroccan lady who told us about it, so we used it the next time we went to the beach, and talk about deep frying





but to tell u the truth, the tan color itself was really nice and deep as if we spent the whole summer under the beach (mind u it was just a weekend!) maybe thats what some ppl liked

but it flaked after about 10 days, and left my skin lookin burnt and feeling senstive for about two month after it..

so im sticking with my Lancaster, thanq very much!


----------



## jayleelah

Im Moroccan so I know about that olive oil tan! and believe me you really have to be careful with that! I have sensitive skin (sounds strange for a north african I know) and I burn easily.

My aunt who is my age, used to put olive oil to tan. And it worked wonderfully, my brothers do that also.

It gives you that lovely tan color.

I heard that some tan accelerators had olive oil


----------



## AngelaGM

Sounds interesting. BUT unfortunately no tan is a safe tan.


----------



## charlie7

*Actually olive oil is quite good for your skin in many ways. It even protects against UVA rays. As long as you don't over do it on sun exposure, you should tan quite beautifully.*

*Source: Google.com and first hand experience ; )*


----------



## Andi

> Originally Posted by *charlie7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Actually olive oil is quite good for your skin in many ways. It even protects against UVA rays. As long as you don't over do it on sun exposure, you should tan quite beautifully.*
> 
> *Source: Google.com and first hand experience ; )*



well I sure hope nobody else believes that!

Olive oil contains antioxidants, which help repair damage and can support your sunscreenÂ´s protection ability. But, they donÂ´t offer any actual protection against UVA rays!!!


----------



## angels41105

Yeeaaah, I dont tan outside. Last time i did i was 18, and cant remember if i used any kind of SPF or anything. I was on La Jolla beach. Head to toe burnt, that deep red color that you arent sure if your tan or red. Stepped off the airplane and my parents bypassed me, they didnt recognize me. I never tanned well before then but now i brown up quick. Yay sun damage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Eh, I am half puerto rican, the pigment had to be in there somewhere. Even now I dont go to the beach to tan, I hate tan lines anyways. I do patronize a tanning salon here and there




  to keep from slipping into casper mode and to keep from burning when I do spend time outside.But even my booth lotion has a form of SPF.


----------



## melissakecken

Maybe you can do a google search on olive oil!! I use it for so many things, hair skin, nails etc!! I use it to tan and it is really great for the skin!! Also you may want to do a google search on this new item I found called TEOEZCOHUITE!! I am using it now and it does awesome things!! Its great for skin, and it is actually used for burn victims in the hospital to heal wounds, and it has been said that it is also great to use to tan with and blocks the bad rays!! It is brown in color and kind of smells weird and looks like motor oil lol BUT dont let that fool you!! It also helps for wrinkles, scars, acne, rosacea etc!! SO check it out!! I hope that this helps!! Love, Melissa

IT IS ALSO SOLD ON EBAY TO WHERE I BOUGHT IT AT!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xCassiex

actully, olive oil is good for your skin. It contains a TON of nutrients and protects your skin from harmful uv rays and breast cancer. I use it all the time now, and it works quick.


----------



## charlie7

> Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I sure hope nobody else believes that!
> 
> Olive oil contains antioxidants, which help repair damage and can support your sunscreenÂ´s protection ability. But, they donÂ´t offer any actual protection against UVA rays!!!


I guess I should have wrote "helps protect." You don't have to be so rude though. I wasn't trying to be "Miss Know It All" or anything. It was based on my personal experience and from what I have research on olive oil.


----------



## paulspnao

I live on the clubhouse of the apartment complex and on my way out sometimes I see girls by the pool who literally sizzling under the sun for hours (why would they do that, they are already tan) with a super oily body, lol. I don't know what the heck they use. I guess it's not good to put any kind of oil as Aquilah said.


----------



## Dragonfly55

_*I have used Olive Oil for years and I always get a deep dark tan that lasts for a long time. It is also good for your skin because it keeps it moist and protects against dry skin. I mix it with some water and shake it up. I tan for 1/2 hour on each side and then I am done. It is not as expensive as the other sun tan lotions on the market. *_


----------



## divadoll

> _*I have used Olive Oil for years and I always get a deep dark tan that lasts for a long time. It is also good for your skin because it keeps it moist and protects against dry skin. I mix it with some water and shake it up. I tan for 1/2 hour on each side and then I am done. It is not as expensive as the other sun tan lotions on the market. *_


 Have you seen someone who used to do that in the 1970's, 80's or 90's? Their skin is like leather. I wouldn't use olive oil to fry and I wouldn't use olive oil to tan.


----------



## Beauty India

Olive oil is extremely useful for all kinds of hair as well as skin treatments. Olives are one of the purest oil producing substances in the world. For most part, the oil produced by olives is extremely mild, pure and nutritious. The best part is that this oil is of such excellent quality and it also does not have any kind of bad fats or cholesterol. This enables it to be used for almost anything safely, right from cooking to all kinds of beauty and skin and hair maintenance treatments. There are many uses that olive oil can have for good skin. You can use it as a regular moisturizer. Instead of using any product that is available off the shelf and has been totally processed, you are better off using a natural moisturizing agent such as olive oil in order to moisturize your skin on a regular basis. This will keep your skin smooth and free of all sorts of problems. You can also add olive oil for all possible face packs and facial treatments. This will also have a positive effect in your skin. Olive oil is also considered to be especially useful in the treatment of enlarged skin pores. If you are troubled with this ailment too, you should apply warm olive oil to the skin pores. This will help to improve upon this condition as well.

If you are using chemical bleach to lighten the color of your skin or facial hair, then too you can use olive oil. Simply add a few drops to the bleach solution. This will help to prevent excessive skin damage which is common when you use chemical bleaching agents of any kind. You can also add a couple of drops of olive oil to any exfoliating agent. This will nourish the abraded skin very well and will also help to protect from any damage that the process of exfoliation may end up causing. You can protect not only your skin, but your hair as well. Olive oil is extremely high in nutritive value and you can use it to provide nourishment to your hair. It will deep condition your hair and will also strengthen it from the roots as well as the shafts. You can massage olive oil into your hair and scalp and leave it overnight for best results. You can simply wash your hair in the morning as usual. This will have really good results.

Hope this could have help you


----------



## calexxia

Olive oil has a lot of great properties, I can't deny that.

But I have zero interest in literally frying myself, which is what would happen if I used it to "get a tan".

No thanks.

My mum did the baby oil/olive oil/coconut oil thing back in the Seventies (she's a very fair redhead, mind you!) but when I kept witching at her throughout the Eighties about staying OUT of the sun and that I thought pale was prettier, anyway, she quit...And her skin looks about a ZILLION times better than that of her sisters who kept doing it.


----------



## elizabethhaze

Ive used babyoil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justa Buja

I always use carrot tanning oil.Great for the skin and it helps hold the tan longer afterwards!


----------



## Evlin

I heard it but its not good for skin, it gets dirty very fast. thats why i cant use this.


----------



## Jessica Smith

olive oil is actually good for the skin becuase it has a lot of vitamins in it. but to tan with i wouldnt recomend it unless you put a bit of iodine in it which helps pretect the skin from burn. i personally use Afrosheen. or *Oilsheen. and it has worked wonderfully for me. it doesnt burn you and it actually leave you dark.!! i love it. i swear by it. it doesnt harm your body any more than using any of these other tanning lotion. tanning lotions have oils in them as well. only difference is, they absorb into your skin deeper thus risking a deeper burn instead of just the outer layer.. some people are misinformed when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Kristine Walker

No tan is safe. Use full spectrum sunscreen to protect yourself.


----------



## butterflygump99

Olive oil is great for your skin. I am a massage therapist I use either almond or olive oil. Please do me a favor and tell your friend to stop using Baby oil. It clogs up her pores, and the mineral oil in it isn't good for anything in the body. Her best bet would be to not use anything or use olive or almond oil if she doesn't want to spend the 10 on some sun tan oil. here are eight great natural oils that some have in their home and other's are way cheaper and you get more and they are good for your skin on top of that sun kissed glow we are always searching for as woman.


*Avocado Oil*- Unrefined, cold-pressed avocado oil does wonders for your dry skin with its natural essential fatty acids, vitamins and lecithin.

*Coconut Oil*- If you have sensitive skin, coconut oil is a good optional as a natural tanning oil. Some oils despite being natural can cause skin irritation. Coconut oil is rich in fatty acids and also offers natural SPF protection of around SPF4 making it perfect for a natural tanning oil.

*Green Tea Extract or Aloe*- One of the most effective ways of preventing the effects of sunburn is by using ingredients rich in antioxidants and soothing compounds like green tea extract or aloe vera. These both soothe skin and help to counteract the effects of the sun on your skin. Green tea extract helps to neutralize UV radiation.   A mixture of different types of oils may also improve your skin's elasticity neutralize skin imbalances from oily to dry skin.

*Hazelnut Oil*- Naturally rich in Vitamin E, Hazelnut oil is one of the most popular ingredients in natural tanning oils. It is also one of the most readily absorbed oils due to it's high fatty acid content.

*Olive Oil-* Olive oil is rich in vitamin E, a naturally occurring antioxidant with soothing properties to not only moisturize the skin, but help to develop that golden tan and sunkissed look. Mix olive oil with a few drops of carrot juice if you are looking for a darker tan, and a few drops of iodine to help prevent skin from burning.

*Wheat-Germ Oil-* Wheat-germ oil is wonderful for smoothing skin and provides a golden glow that looks natural. Wheatgerm is high in vitamins E, D and A. These vitamins all help to improve the elasticity of your skin and aid in protecting your skin against harmful effects of sun damage, like wrinkles, fine lines, and pigmentation.

*Sunflower Oil-* Aside from being a great natural moisturizer (along with Safflower oil), Sunflower oil is also good for tanning. It ensures that the skin's natural elasticity is maintained moisture is retained. It also protects against fine lines and wrinkles.

*Sesame Oil*- Aside from being a great natural moisturizer (along with Safflower oil), Sunflower oil is also good for tanning. It ensures that the skin's natural elasticity is maintained moisture is retained. It also protects against fine lines and wrinkles.

A really nice recipe for tanning oil includes 80% coconut oil, 10% sunflower oil, 5% sesame oil and 5% olive oil. Mix these oils together and apply to skin before sun exposure for a dark tanning oil with and SPF rating of approximately SPF 4.

If you want to create an extra nourishing repairing oil, then add 10% rosehip oil and 3% carrot seed oil. To make a lotion, add 10% beeswax melted with the oil then add 20% aloe vera juice to this mix.

Here is why she shouldn't use baby oil it is extremely Harmful:

Baby oil is made of mineral oil. Mineral oil is something completely foreign to the human body. It is a synthetic oil which is a byproduct of the distillation of gasoline from crude oil. Wait, gasoline? crude oil? Why do we slather this stuff all over our children? Well, mostly because its cheap and abundant so manufacturers sell it to us and tell us its good for our skin. The honest truth is it is actually harmful to our health.

Mineral oil acts as a thin layer on the skin. It is difficult to absorb and clogs the pores, which slows the skin's ability to eliminate toxins. Our skin plays a large role in the body's detoxification through sweat. If pores are blocked, the toxins remain in the body for a longer period of time. This alone can be harmful. Once the oil is absorbed, it is broken down by the liver and passes through the intestinal tract. Once in the intestines, mineral oil will absorb all of the fat-soluble vitamins found there. So all those organic foods and vitamin supplements you spend all your money on will get robbed by mineral oil and your body never gets the benefits.

There are claims that mineral oil can cause damage to the lungs, nervous system, skin, and even causes premature aging. An unbiased study released by the Cancer Prevention Coalition in June 2002, contained the following: Cancer and health experts just concluded reviews that indicate mainstream cosmetics and personal hygiene products including lotions, soaps and shampoos, pose the highest risk exposures to the general public. This risk is higher than smoking.â€ It is clear that mineral oil and petrochemicals have no place in skin care products and should never be used on babies or adults.

The best thing to remember when applying things to your skin....it is your bodies largest organ. If it isn't healthy it is a sign something in your diet, way of life, skin applicants, stress needs to change. It can also be more sever so if you do change and it doesn't clear up I suggest seeing your dermatologist. FYI

Thanks for taking the time. 

Sarah


----------



## butterflygump99

Your nuts olive oil is great for your skin....look up before you speak. Olive oil is rich in vitamin E, a naturally occurring antioxidant with soothing properties to not only moisturize the skin, but help to develop that golden tan and sunkissed look. Mix olive oil with a few drops of carrot juice if you are looking for a darker tan, and a few drops of iodine to help prevent skin from burning.


----------



## Jeanie xoxo

I actually HAVE heard of olive oil for tanning, and I've been doing some research into it, as I am pasty as fuk, I have read nothing but positive reviews on using olive oil, as long as you:

 - use it while wearing sunscreen as well ( the two mix well)

 - Only staying in the sun for a maximum of 30 minutes

 - Do it every second day

Hope this helped!


----------



## wannabepoet

all olive oil will do is fry your skin. use a moisturizing sunscreen.


----------



## makeupbyomar

> all olive oil will do is fry your skin. use a moisturizing sunscreen.


 So true. One only has to look at before pics of models and Hollywood starlets of the 1950's and 1960's who used oils (baby oil, olive oil, vegetable oil, Crisco - (lard)) when sun tanning / bathing, and look at the after pics 10 - 20 yrs. later, they all aged very horribly.


----------



## Ratsyte

What is the carrot tannig oil? I've never heard about it, about olive oil for tan - also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It sounds bit nonsense. Also, I heard young girls talking about hair spray for tanning. Before it, they spray their body with it and than go lying in the sun. Sounds...


----------



## wannabepoet

I am taking a stab in the dark about the carrot tanning. back in the 60's people used to mix iodine with baby oil and fry their body. even as a dumb teen i thought that was awful! this is just a guess because they looked like their skin was orange.


----------



## Georgios Spartacus

ive used olive oil on many occassions, but mix it with dark vinegar for a black tan.....not recommended for light skin people ...can be quite stingy after first used,,,,


----------



## jolive213

Olive oil is better.... a tan never give you glowing skin it just show that your skin is preventing from sun....


----------



## HeleneAmen

Olive oil is very beneficial oil, it can be used in many skin problems. Most of the skin problem is solved by having the olive oil. It is useful for dry as well as tan skin, it also reduce the bad cholesterol level, cure and reduce the acne, treat sun burn, help to fight from breast cancer, it really act as a perfect medium for cosmetics.


----------



## jolive213

I suggest to continue with olive oil...


----------



## noshin javed

Lemon is possibly the best thing you could use. I have a very sensitive skin. I cannot withstand too much sun light as it causes skin burn and obviously that looks bad. So I used lemon and Aloe to help it out. Just take a lemon and mix it with Aloe gel. Lemon is an anti toxicant, enriched with vitamin C that is the most beneficial for the skin. Just apply it to affected areas for 3-4 days and you'll see the difference.


----------

